# SS Iberia



## trevor.s.austin (Aug 22, 2005)

Anybody around from the late sixties/early seventies that worked in the galley or baker's shop? I'd be interested in making contact, 2nd baker was Geoff Trehearn and Chief Baker was Cas Zimmerman......good times!


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Trevor only stood by on Iberia and sailed on her maiden voyage as an engineer.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I came home on her from NZ in 1971 as passenger before joining Canberra as crew. The only person I knew aboard her was her Dispenser Jack Last.

David


----------



## dickberridge (May 28, 2007)

Hi Trevor
I did work in the galley, fixing the electrical stuff. I was 2nd Elec on Iberia from July to October 1967. It was hard going with lots of things breaking down due in part,I think, to a dodgy main gearbox vibrating. I was pleased to transfer to Arcadia for the next trip.
I am trying to organise my personal history and photos but have lost the itenerary. Can you or anyone help please?

R Berridge


----------

